# 76856 or 76857



## kathleenl (Mar 15, 2012)

Good Afternoon,
I have been researching when to use 76856 complete and 76857 limited or f/u.  My main focus is in the description of 76856 it states that this codes includes bladder measurement.  I have read a few other postings where some people state that you only have to do that measurement "if applicable".  In our offices, patients do not come in with a full bladder, therefore, bladder measurement cannot be taken.  Does this mean that we should be using 76857 or since it cannot be taken does that make it not applicable and so we can use 76856?

I know this has been discussed before, but I am trying to get our practices on the right track and billing appropriately.

Any help/guidance is appreciated.

Thanks
-Kathleen


----------

